# Cyrus the Great's Spliced Pokemons Collection



## Cyrus the Great (May 14, 2009)

Welcome to Cyrus the Great's Spliced Pokemons Collection.I'm a rookie spriter and i can splice Pokemons.You can give me requests.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 14, 2009)

How about you show us some of your work beforehand?


----------



## Joey90 (May 19, 2009)

He he, I used to do that at Psypokes. Apparently I was the best... but I got bored and came here instead.

NB - Avatar is handmade


----------



## Splych (May 20, 2009)

I got some... 

Houndoom + Mightyena
Elekid + Magby
Umbreon + Espeon + Shiny Umbreon Colors

That should get you busy...


----------



## Joey90 (May 20, 2009)

Coincidentally I already made the last one...


----------



## Splych (May 21, 2009)

lool. i Attempted to make one... Failed attempt. It was the Espeon, with a Umbreon Tail and all the rings. Replaced the stone on Espeon's head and recolored. Never saved it since it sucked... But your's is great. 

Why not make your own thread of all of you splices? I would love to see yours~!


----------



## triassic911 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, I'd rather see a showcase.

Also, Slowbro + Moltres. Let's see you do that.


----------

